# there is an update on the generic genetics wizard includes ball pyhtons



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

generic genetic wizard

might be old news but the programme now includes ball pythons, kingsnakes,pythons and corns


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

I can never understand the awnsers fom that site, all i get is a load of jiberish.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

One thing that you'd need to be aware of is that you'll have to set Butter, Lesser, Mojave, Russo Het Leucistic and Phantom (as well as Mystery/Dilute/Hidden/Crystal/Special) as alleles of the same gene pair - they are not separate morphs, they're all flavours of the same one.


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> One thing that you'd need to be aware of is that you'll have to set Butter, Lesser, Mojave, Russo Het Leucistic and Phantom (as well as Mystery/Dilute/Hidden/Crystal/Special) as alleles of the same gene pair - they are not separate morphs, they're all flavours of the same one.


cheers for the info


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

leejay said:


> generic genetic wizard
> 
> might be old news but the programme now includes ball pythons, kingsnakes,pythons and corns


Thanks Leejay, i've been looking for that for ages :2thumb:


----------

